# Help! My Camera Won't Focus After Cleaning It.



## bgran8 (Jan 10, 2014)

So, I decided to clean my sensor on my 5d Mark ii for the first time. All I was using was the Dust-Aid Platinum stamp to get a couple pieces of stubborn dust. Well, after I finished I put my lens back on to see if I could see any dust in a picture. The only problem is that my camera will not focus now. I have tried every focus point with no luck.

Any ideas on what I could have done and how to fix it? I am guessing I will have to send it in to Canon. Thanks for your help.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2014)

Apologies for asking very basic questions, but:

1) Is the lens set to AF?

2) Have you tried activating Live View and focusing that way, using Live AF (not Quick AF)?

3) Have you tried manually focusing (in live view and/or through the viewfinder)?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Apologies for asking very basic questions, but:
> 
> 1) Is the lens set to AF?
> 
> ...



and also, is the camera able to communicate with the lens?


----------



## bgran8 (Jan 10, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies for asking very basic questions, but:
> ...



1) The lens is set to AF

2 & 3) Manually focusing works through live view and the AF even works in live view in Live AF and Quick AF. Manually focusing does not work through the viewfinder. I just cannot get a clear picture that way. The camera does attempt to focus when I am using the viewfinder, but it cannot lock the focus. When I take a picture using the best focus it can achieve through the viewfinder it turns out the camera is front focusing.

4) The camera does communicate with the lens


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 11, 2014)

Although I've seen posts saying that cleaning your lens is safe, there are a few like yours that have resulted in problems. there is a sub mirror and lens assembly under the main mirror that folds up as you raise the mirror. Its possible that it was misaligned and can be snapped back into place.
It would not cause a issue with manual focus though.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi.
This is confusing as live view Quick AF is using the same focus system as looking through the viewfinder, so does it achieve accurate focus lock on Quick AF, or just go through the motions and miss? I can't see how live view Quick AF could work yet viewfinder AF and even manual through he viewfinder could miss! 
Another basic possibly stupid question but is the lens fully engaged and locked, or could it have stopped short of locking somehow, affecting Lens body communication? 

Have you checked the secondary mirror, perhaps the flipping down of the main mirror for live view Quick AF is forcing it in to the correct location where a static start is allowing it to be out of line? 
When you get to the bottom of this do tell us as it is an interesting situation that most of us will probably never experience.

Cheers Graham.




bgran8 said:


> 2 & 3) Manually focusing works through live view and the AF even works in live view in Live AF and Quick AF.


----------



## rpt (Jan 11, 2014)

Does your lens have a focus limiter turned on and are you focusing to an object that is too close to focus on? This is from a personal experience. I lost about 10 minutes of my life to this silly thing


----------



## bgran8 (Jan 11, 2014)

So I called Canon's service center to send in the camera. They had me reset all of my settings and for whatever reason that seems to have fixed my camera. I don't know what could have been switched, but now I have to go through and change everything back to the way I had it, which is kind of a pain. Also, apparently my diopter wheel had been moved causing the image to be blurry through the viewfinder. It must have been moved as I was cleaning the camera, but I didn't think that was a possibility. Thanks for the help and input. 

I'm going to try a wet cleaning as the previous method doesn't seem to have worked well (there are still a good number of dust spots). Any thoughts on the DustAid Dust Wand Kit?


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2014)

Are you sure it's dust? It's not oil or lubricant stain?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi bgran,
Have a look at this post 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18870.0 
before going wet, although I have wet cleaned my 7D I may have been lucky! Also have a look here,
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/05/the-lensrentals-lens-cleaning-methods
A wealth of information from a person highly regarded by many on this forum.

Cheers Graham.



bgran8 said:


> So I called Canon's service center to send in the camera. They had me reset all of my settings and for whatever reason that seems to have fixed my camera. I don't know what could have been switched, but now I have to go through and change everything back to the way I had it, which is kind of a pain. Also, apparently my diopter wheel had been moved causing the image to be blurry through the viewfinder. It must have been moved as I was cleaning the camera, but I didn't think that was a possibility. Thanks for the help and input.
> 
> I'm going to try a wet cleaning as the previous method doesn't seem to have worked well (there are still a good number of dust spots). Any thoughts on the DustAid Dust Wand Kit?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2014)

bgran8 said:


> So I called Canon's service center to send in the camera. They had me reset all of my settings and for whatever reason that seems to have fixed my camera. I don't know what could have been switched, but now I have to go through and change everything back to the way I had it, which is kind of a pain. Also, apparently my diopter wheel had been moved causing the image to be blurry through the viewfinder. It must have been moved as I was cleaning the camera, but I didn't think that was a possibility. Thanks for the help and input.
> 
> I'm going to try a wet cleaning as the previous method doesn't seem to have worked well (there are still a good number of dust spots). Any thoughts on the DustAid Dust Wand Kit?



Reset to factory settings is always a good place to start when you think a camera is broken....

I have a friend who bought a T5i and was complaining that the view has always blurry, but the pictures seemed to be in focus.... the presence of the diopter adjustment was a big surprise  Lots of people don't know it exists. For me, with my bad eyesight, diopter adjustment is unconscious, I just do it automatically without thinking... never occurred to me to ask you to check it. Sorry!


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 11, 2014)

A note on the diopter wheel. It's easily turned accidentally in many situations. It's worth remembering that the AF points in the viewfinder should be in sharp focus irrespective of where the lens is focused. If they're not sharp you're diopter wheel needs tweaking.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> A note on the diopter wheel. It's easily turned accidentally in many situations.



Kinda nice that it's behind the eyecup on the 1D X.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A note on the diopter wheel. It's easily turned accidentally in many situations.
> ...



Don't rub it in 

Interesting that now the 5D series has been up graded to full professional status (mkiii) it still has the exposed diopter wheel whereas the 1D series have always had it covered and protected from accidental movement. 

I'm often catching mine and moving it out of true.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Don't rub it in



I guess I shouldn't mention the built in viewfinder shutter, either.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Don't rub it in
> ...



It lacks the option of having a removable grip though, so you're always stuck with a square camera even if you want to pack light ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> It lacks the option of having a removable grip though, so you're always stuck with a square camera even if you want to pack light



Ok by me. Even without a grip, a full size dSLR with lens(es) isn't 'packing light'. When I had a 7D and 5DII, the grips were always on them...except when shooting critical shots from a tripod. I like not having to remove the grip to eliminate the extra vibration it causes.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ok by me. Even without a grip, a full size dSLR with lens(es) isn't 'packing light'.



I shoot mostly with a grip, too  Just teasing. I like the 1DX, but the 5D3 is plenty of camera for what I do and the difference in cost can go into more glass as I'm never satisfied on that side of things. I somehow always have another lens on my mind :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I somehow always have another lens on my mind :



Take it from me - getting a 1D X won't cure you of that desire...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I somehow always have another lens on my mind :
> ...


How disgraceful, you guys have no self control ... may I join the club ;D


----------



## rpt (Jan 12, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...


Neuro is right. In fact not having enough liquid cash also does nothing to cure it


----------



## rpt (Jan 12, 2014)

bgran8 said:


> So I called Canon's service center to send in the camera. They had me reset all of my settings and for whatever reason that seems to have fixed my camera.


There you go! Our cameras are based on Windows OS!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 12, 2014)

rpt said:


> bgran8 said:
> 
> 
> > So I called Canon's service center to send in the camera. They had me reset all of my settings and for whatever reason that seems to have fixed my camera.
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 12, 2014)

rpt said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Very true! ... I remember reading "photography being a more serious addiction than alcohol or drug addiction", coz a photographer is more likely to live longer than the boozards and druggies  ... my wife often says (about me) that if I had my way I might even sell the house to buy new gear ... sometimes I scare myself coz those thoughts do cross my mind. :-[


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> When I had a 7D and 5DII, the grips were always on them...except when shooting critical shots from a tripod. I like not having to remove the grip to eliminate the extra vibration it causes.



Interesting, never thought of that. I used a battery grip on the original 5D because it boosted the shooting time from a set of batteries so much. However duration of the latest single batteries is so much better I don't bother with a grip on the new bodies, but I'm not using very large lenses. 

I've always found the body size needs to match the lenses.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 12, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > When I had a 7D and 5DII, the grips were always on them...except when shooting critical shots from a tripod. I like not having to remove the grip to eliminate the extra vibration it causes.
> ...



I have almost never shot with two batteries in the grip... still all my bodies are gripped for handling's sake. When I travel, the grip comes off. When I take two camera bodies, one of them is likely to have the grip removed to save space in my bag. Invariably the body with the biggest lens gets the grip.



Sporgon said:


> I've always found the body size needs to match the lenses.



Absolutely. And this is especially true when handling the big lenses. The only reason I will add a second battery is to balance the set-up. I did that only when I still owned a 40D and a Sigma 150-500. Since I sold the Sigma, my biggest/most front heavy lenses are the 100-400 and 70-200 II but they balance fine on a 5D2/3 or7D with a grip and a single battery. I also no longer have a 24-70L partially because that is the worst balanced lens I ever used - it becomes incredibly front heavy when extended, and because that is at the wide end, that is also most of the time.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 12, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Well I wouldn't go all the way to selling my house, but I often trick myself by making money seem twice the value. Here's how that works:

1. Find a camera product that you really desire and is expensive (easy to do).
2. Justify the purchase by saying to yourself that you will be able to sell the product/products you're replacing at a good value.
3. Purchase the new product _before_ you sell the old one because you think you need to make sure you are actually happy with the new one and/or don't want to have a period of time where you don't have the product available.
4. Decide not to sell at all, or worse: Justify yet _another_ purchase by saying to yourself that you will be able to sell the product/products at a good value.

This is how I now ended up with three camera bodies. I justified the purchase of the 5D3 foremost because I think I deserve it, but also by selling my last crop lens (Tamron 17-50) and promising myself to sell the 7D (I am not selling the 5D2 at all). Now I want a 70-300L and I think the money I can potentially get from selling the 7D (and Tamron 70-300) can be put towards that lens, so that then really justifies that purchase...  ;D :


----------



## Roo (Jan 12, 2014)

It's funny how it was something as simple as the dioptre. A friend asked me to take some shots at her 40th birthday with her 60d a couple of years ago. The first thing I noticed was how blurry it was through the viewfinder and she confirmed it looked blurry to her but the shots were coming out ok so she didn't worry about it. I adjusted the dioptre and all was fine until a couple of months ago when she said it looked blurry again. Now its the first thing I talk about when friends get their first dslr.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2014)

Ah, the old diopter-wheel agony ... I feel your pain. I had the same confusion, and the same embarrassment when I learned about it. On my 5D3 I use a small piece of shiny black electrician's tape over the wheel. It works. I also heroically came to the rescue of a pretty young damsel in distress who was shooting an important event and was bewildered by why nothing was in focus ... my wife (!) steered her to me and I heroically reset the diopter-lever (I think she was using a Pentax) .... I mean, it doesn't get me a Navy Cross or anything, but she was grateful. 
And the old "I'll sell X after I get Y" routine ... yes, we all feel your pain. Anyone here buy Canon stock?


----------



## surapon (Jan 12, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



Dear my friend mrsfotografie.
I love your fantastic Tricks that make me feel good, and you feel happy too.
My Trick are simple---Every time that I go to buy the new Photographic equipment from the Local Camera Shop, or Order from Internet---I must buy the Jewelry/ Diamonds/ Lady's Decor. Items for my dear wife, which cost 25% more than my Equipments----Ha, Ha, Ha---That Why, She still love me, Not Kill me yet---So far. Plus, She is the Vice President/ Book Keeper/ CPA of my Company----She Know that , When I want another Big White Lens that cost more than the her 3 Carat Diamond Ring---Yes, Now she might want 5 Carats -Pure White Diamond Ring---Ha, Ha, Ha--YES, That will save my family life. Yes, I tell her that Canon EF 800 mm will use for the Office Job, That I can shoot the Top of Building Details/ Architectural Detail with out risk my Life to climb the Building , and use Old 50 mm. Lens-----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Nice to talk with you.
Surapon


----------



## eml58 (Jan 12, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear my friend mrsfotografie.
> I love your fantastic Tricks that make me feel good, and you feel happy too.
> My Trick are simple---Every time that I go to buy the new Photographic equipment from the Local Camera Shop, or Order from Internet---I must buy the Jewelry/ Diamonds/ Lady's Decor. Items for my dear wife, which cost 25% more than my Equipments----Ha, Ha, Ha---That Why, She still love me, Not Kill me yet---So far. Plus, She is the Vice President/ Book Keeper/ CPA of my Company----She Know that , When I want another Big White Lens that cost more than the her 3 Carat Diamond Ring---Yes, Now she might want 5 Carats -Pure White Diamond Ring---Ha, Ha, Ha--YES, That will save my family life. Yes, I tell her that Canon EF 800 mm will use for the Office Job, That I can shoot the Top of Building Details/ Architectural Detail with out risk my Life to climb the Building , and use Old 50 mm. Lens-----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Nice to talk with you.
> Surapon



That's very funny Surapon, and I think those rules work across all cultures.

There's also the special case that seems to be a Thai exclusive, when I was a very young soldier I was enamoured of a very Lovely Thai Lady (are there any other types ??), she clearly pointed out to me what happens when anything comes between her & her love/interest for you, they arrange for a duck to eat what's left of your Family Jewels, generally this applies when your interest might momentarily shift to other young ladies, but Obsessive Camera interest always concerned me as a possible cause, so I sold all my Cameras during this interlude.

Fortunately I must have read the situation right as I'm now the very proud father of two growing sons, and everything is still where it's supposed to be, mostly.

This might be the ultimate reason for your very fair attitude where your lovely wife is concerned.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 13, 2014)

eml58 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear my friend mrsfotografie.
> ...



LOL, I'm happy to say my private life isn't quite that dangerous


----------



## toodamnice (Jan 13, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ok by me. Even without a grip, a full size dSLR with lens(es) isn't 'packing light'. When I had a 7D and 5DII, the grips were always on them...except when shooting critical shots from a tripod. I like not having to remove the grip to eliminate the extra vibration it causes.



I use a grip all the time when I use a tripod. I wasn't aware using grips could cause vibration. Please explain how that could be. I shoot alot of landscapes/skyscapes including lightning and I want the sharpest picture possible (as I am sure everyone does ). Thanks...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, 
I think it would perhaps have been more accurate to say the vibration a grip permits, if you want to check, try flexing the camera with grip, vs the camera without grip when attached to a tripod, you will find significantly more flex with grip than without, this would translate to vibration as it is obviously less rigid.
This was he first test I made with my new grip, no plate on grip, I just have it in my bag ready to put on the body after removing the grip when I want to tripod mount. Also means it doesn't have to dig in to my hand as there is no benefit to having it on there. 

Cheers Graham.



toodamnice said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Ok by me. Even without a grip, a full size dSLR with lens(es) isn't 'packing light'. When I had a 7D and 5DII, the grips were always on them...except when shooting critical shots from a tripod. I like not having to remove the grip to eliminate the extra vibration it causes.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 14, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> I think it would perhaps have been more accurate to say the vibration a grip permits, if you want to check, try flexing the camera with grip, vs the camera without grip when attached to a tripod, you will find significantly more flex with grip than without, this would translate to vibration as it is obviously less rigid.



Indeed, that's a much better way to phrase it - thanks!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would perhaps have been more accurate to say the vibration a grip permits, if you want to check, try flexing the camera with grip, vs the camera without grip when attached to a tripod, you will find significantly more flex with grip than without, this would translate to vibration as it is obviously less rigid.
> ...



Interesting, but being a 99.99% handheld shooter I think I'll be okay with my grips


----------



## Roo (Jan 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would perhaps have been more accurate to say the vibration a grip permits, if you want to check, try flexing the camera with grip, vs the camera without grip when attached to a tripod, you will find significantly more flex with grip than without, this would translate to vibration as it is obviously less rigid.
> ...



Adding a grip would also raise the centre of gravity of the camera yes? So having almost a 1kg lens (24-70 2.8) raised an inch or so higher would accentuate any flex through the camera or tripod.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 15, 2014)

eml58 said:


> she clearly pointed out to me what happens when anything comes between her & her love/interest for you, they arrange for a duck to eat what's left of your Family Jewels,


Ouch!  ... this reminds of a news report I head read many years ago about a lady in Bangkok who bobbitised her husband (during coitus), tied it up to a helium balloon and sent it off into the sky because he was cheating on her. When the police asked her why she had to tie it up to a balloon as well and why wasn't just chopping it off was not enough for her, she said that she had heard of another incident of a lady who threw her man's tool in the backyard (after bobbitising him) and the guy picked up his tool and got it stitched back at the hospital. 
What worried me about that story was the thought of a decomposed tool coming down from the sky (when the helium runs out after a few days) and landing in someone's picnic basket or an outdoor barbecue party


----------



## Roo (Jan 15, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > she clearly pointed out to me what happens when anything comes between her & her love/interest for you, they arrange for a duck to eat what's left of your Family Jewels,
> ...



Yikes! That's grotesque lol


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Folks, 
I wonder if Lorena ever considered her actions might lead to her name becoming the verb for her actions?
Bobbitised. ;D

Thanks Mr Surapon, eml58, Rienz, made me cringe, but also gave me a good laugh, really like the humour on this forum!

Cheers Graham.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 15, 2014)

Roo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...



A dirty mind is a joy forever : :-X


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 15, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


I blame eml58, he started it ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 15, 2014)

Had no idea Hobbits were so afflicted. Now I know why Frodo looked like a girl.....


----------

